# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Nolvadex/Tamoxifen Can it cause an Estrogen Rebound

## lca5000

I've been looking around and reading and doing research just for myself from this I was lay in bed the other morning
and was thinking about Nolvadex and how its used to bind with estrogen receptors to help with gyno but also is used in pct to help with recovery and raise natural testosterone levels back your base line before the use of Steroid 

With doing research I read that that 20mgs of Nolvadex will raise your testosterone levels about 150%

Lets say I have just finished my pct phase taking Nolvadex {I know you wouldnt just take Nolvadex alone} to recover which would have raised my natural 
Testosterone so Im ready to come off pct HERE is the part that really got thinking and the reason for this thread that if Nolvadex raises levels by 150% 
Surely you will raise your levels above baseline so when you discontinue your levels will still be high could this cause an estrogen rebound with your own natural testosterone levels being the cause if so how could you prevent this

Sorry if this has already been asked and answered

----------


## StickyNicky

Yes, it is ver possible. I've always taken Erase which is a suicidal inhibitor to prevent estrogen rebound.

----------


## lca5000

so after the pct yo use Erase {don't really know what that is} but its a suicidal inhibitor so why no run adex or aromasin ?

----------


## StickyNicky

Erase is an OTC product by PES. I'm not sure about your question, but it's what I've used and it's worked for me. I'll let a vet chime in.

----------


## lca5000

how long after you have finished pct do you take Erase for example pct ended today would you start Erase for say 2weeks then come off

----------


## StickyNicky

You start it on your third week of PCT at 3/3/2/1 (caps). So as you taper down on the SERMs you taper up on the Erase and gradually temper down.

----------


## lca5000

anyone ??

----------


## Simon1972

you taper down nolvadex down over the weeks. this allows your body to normalise without having excess estrogen invade the receptors if you stop cold turkey. the longer you taper the better, use your judgment -no less than 4 weeks

----------

